# We R Home With Our New Fur Kids



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Alright I thought I would start another thread for our new babies and not take up the space in Sally's thread for her new boy

By the way Sally your boy is very beautiful, sorry we didn't meet up at SFO, maybe someday we will meet:biggrin1:

it was a very long day for us and even longer for the puppies. 
We left our house at 4:00am on Friday, we arrived at SFO at 12:00, we found where we needed to go to pick them up and had to wait until almost 1:30 before we could get our documents to take over to customs to ok the release of the dogs. 

In the mean time we met a lady who was waiting for her two new Yorkies to arrive (on the same flight) they were coming in from Russia, and a short time after that we met a couple of guys who were also waiting to get their new German Shepherd puppy from the Czech Republic who was also arriving on the same flight. That was sure a busy flight for imported dogs. 

Finally we got the documents that we needed to go to customs, we drove over to customs got the release drove back and finally at almost 2:00 in the afternoon we were united with our new fur kids. They were so happy to be getting out of that crate:whoo: that the boy almost didn't make it, he had to pee so bad (as neither of the pups messed in their crate the entire length of the trip:jaw they were such good babies. Then it was the mad dash back to Sacramento as they had a vet appointment for their BAER testing at 5:00pm. Well what should been only a couple of hours drive turned into 3 1/2 hours. We called the vet and she waited for us, we got there and got them test and they have "perfect hearing":whoo: so that's one test out of the way

We then got to go visit and stay the night with friends and get some SLEEP!! we got up today and drove home which was about 5 more hours. If I never see a road trip again it wouldn't be too soon. So I will stop jabbering and attach a couple of pictures of the new kids. There will be more pictures later, as we are all tired and heading off to bed here very shortly.

The puppy with more white is the girl and her name is Fidorka pronounced "Fi dora"
and the puppy with less white is the boy and his name is Falco


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

They are adorable!!!!
The airport was pretty busy (holiday weekend) and you were at the other end otherwise we would have walked over to see you


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Heather,

So glad you are home with your new fur babies!

They are very cute and adorable. Enjoy - there's nothing like puppy kisses.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

They are adorable! Glad to hear they did so well on the trip! And you too. Sounds like a long road but I am sure they will be well worth it!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your 2 new babies!:baby::baby:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

My goodness, what an ordeal for all involved but in the end it was all worth it. They are beautiful! I love their colors. How old are they?

Susan


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Heather~ So glad you finally made it home w/your precious little ones. They sure are cuties!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Heather, they are so adorable!!! Their hair looks so shiny and almost like black velvet ~ gorgeous puppies! How are they doing with all their new siblings? What a longggggg day for you all, but it sure was well worth it ~ good night!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Such gorgeous pups, Heather!! Sorry about all that driving and waiting around. It sounds like it was long!! 

Can't wait to see more pics of these cuties. How old are they?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats on the two puppies! It looks like they were definitely worth the wait and the hassle.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Heather,
How precious! What a trip for those two little pups. Were they excited coming out of the crate or did they crash?

Amanda

P.S. If you change your mind on a road trip, you can bring Cash down to LA


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulation on your pups, they are so gorgeous!!


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Congratulations on your beautiful new babies!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!! :whoo:

Your 'trip' sounded pretty stressful! lol, but I'm glad you are home w/ your babies

What color is their fur? They almost look like a deep chestnut brown in those pictures, or is the lighting and they are more black? They are beautiful!!!!!!

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

They are just gorgeous!! Sorry it was such a stressful tip but I am sure that you all are hpapy to be home!! And settling in!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

congrats Heather on your new babies-- they are very special.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Congrats on your new little bookends! They are as cute as can be!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You must be exhausted by now, but it was so worth it. They are adorable. When you have a chance to rest we'd love to see more photos. It should be much easier for them adjusting to all the changes, having each other.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Heather, congrats on your new double addition. I'm sure y'all still need some rest, so you're excused til Monday for hoto:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, what a day you had. But the reward was those two gorgeous pups. Congrats!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrautlations on you new babies...now you will know what it's like having twins running through your house...They are gorgeous..


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Heather,
> How precious! What a trip for those two little pups. Were they excited coming out of the crate or did they crash?
> 
> Amanda
> ...


:biggrin1: Falco (boy) was very happy to come out, Fidorka on the other hand was scared and wanted to bolt. I handed Falco to my son so that I could grab Fidorka, the next thing I saw was this little stream dripping down turning into a puddle, I looked at my son & Falco to see that he (the puppy) was peeing.ound: I felt bad for my son, but the look on Falco's face was priceless as you could see the complete relief.

And Cash is here, you can take a road trip, I am done for awhile :biggrin1:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the welcome home. It was quit the trip.
These guys are 4 months old and they are black and white, but they do have brown tinge as their coats are a little fried looking. They will now get the care of regular baths and good food. 

I will do my best to get more pictures ASAP, though its hard to get good shots of them in the house because of being black, and today it is raining, so chances for hoto: today is slim

I will keep you all posted. Thanks again :biggrin1:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome home babies~! They are adorable!
Did you happen to go to Jean Metzler (Orangevale Vet) for the BAER testing? If you did, that's the vet I use for all my pregnancy/puppy visits and my OFA testing. You were only about 20 minutes away from me!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Just curious what country did your doggies come from .. They are adorable .. I must have missed something somewhere as I thought they were coming from a American breeder .. 

I can certainly relate to the rain - it poured here in Marin .. I had to go and buy new raincoats for the boys .. Fortunately my brother has a good eye and we were able to get the right size as we did not have room in the car for houseguests and doggies too ..


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Katie,

Yes we go to Jean for the BAER testing as she is the closest vet to me that does it. Figured we would kill two birds with one stone Elaine Cirimele sent me to her and I have been very pleased.

Elaine was showing more pictures of Heidi, it was funny because some of these pictures looked very familiar then I realized who it was. :biggrin1: She is such a cute puppy.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Cosmosmom said:


> Just curious what country did your doggies come from .. They are adorable .. I must have missed something somewhere as I thought they were coming from a American breeder ..
> 
> I can certainly relate to the rain - it poured here in Marin .. I had to go and buy new raincoats for the boys .. Fortunately my brother has a good eye and we were able to get the right size as we did not have room in the car for houseguests and doggies too ..


The puppies came from the Czech Republic. They are a half brother & sister to my little creme girl Oskarka


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

They're darling!!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Heather they're beautiful! I love the coloring. Is that dark brown tinge supposed to be there or is it coat damage? You mentioned their coats look a little fried. What might do that?

Either way they're both lovely! I can't wait to see more pics.

Wanda


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> Heather they're beautiful! I love the coloring. Is that dark brown tinge supposed to be there or is it coat damage? You mentioned their coats look a little fried. What might do that?
> 
> Either way they're both lovely! I can't wait to see more pics.
> 
> Wanda


Wanda,
I believe that their coats are this way due to a couple of reasons. 1) the breeder feeds Eukanuba witch in my experience changes the coats to a reddish color and 2) the people just moved to a new home that they have been renovating and the puppies have been outside in dirt/gravel and weeds to play in...not the greatest thing for a havanese coat.

In a month or two I believe we will see a great difference

Here is a couple pictures of the girl (Fidorka) after getting a bath and her hair done.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She just need a little spa treatment and already a lot more shiny black! Very pretty girl!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She's very pretty!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love both of them but Fidorka's white marking on her face is just WAY too cute!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I love Fidorka's facial expression, she looks so sweet! 

Thanks for answering my question.

Wanda


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok here is Falco after his bath I put him in the puppy yard and just took some snapshots, he is very hard to get. As soon as I bring out the camera he doesn't hold still.:biggrin1:


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

Congratulations on your new little ones. Wow such a long flight and no accident's. They look wonderful and very healthy.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome Home Babies!!! Beautiful pups Heather.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love the little white tips on his paws and boy, he looks like he is going to have a nice coat!

Amanda


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congratulations, Heather! They are beautiful. I love the photos - they really show their facial expressions


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Congratulations from me also, Heather! You got multiple photos uploaded so fast - wow!

It looks like they may both end up with nice coats like Oskarka. That would be nice for you. Cool.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome home! They are sooooo cute!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I love the new pics, Heather! They are good looking pups. Falco sounds like he's the more active one. lol


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Heather, will you be showing the new pups?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Heather, will you be showing the new pups?


Michele,
I do plan on showing them, provided that their structure stays together. If everything goes as planned their first show will be the toy specialty in San Jose in February. We are working on some serious coat conditioning right now

I will keep everyone posted on their future show adventures. :biggrin1:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

They are so sweet .. They look none the worse for wear from their long journey .. I had no idea they were popular in the Czech republic .
I am not suprised though it has become very modern and progressive .
It was hard enough for me to fly Cosmo for a couple of hours . I do not think I would have been able to handle an international flight but it was worth it for you . Your little guys are amazingly Beautiful !!
Give them a cuddle from us ..


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

What adorable furbabies!! Have fun.
Carole


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Heather - Both of your new puppies are beautiful!! Great additions to your clan. I love their markings!!

Karen


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Heather I think they are both super cute,but I love the boy,Falco!I am curious about what you think is wrong with their coat,and what you think you will do to improve it?I think they look great,but reading your post made me re-look at Quincy,and think maybe he needs a treatment too!?


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Just curious - what kind of treatment would that be ..
I think once they are over the stress of the long flight and a new enviornment things will improve ..
They have a period of adjustment and not everything may be perceived perfection in the begiinning .


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh so precious!! Congratulations!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie said:


> but reading your post made me re-look at Quincy,and think maybe he needs a treatment too!?


I have just the treatment for Quincy...lots of hugs, kisses and belly rubs! Please send him over to me, Julie!!  He'll love the California sun.

Have you tried a hot oil treatment? I've done a few on Lincoln when his coat gets dry in the winter...


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Julie said:


> Heather I think they are both super cute,but I love the boy,Falco!I am curious about what you think is wrong with their coat,and what you think you will do to improve it?I think they look great,but reading your post made me re-look at Quincy,and think maybe he needs a treatment too!?





Cosmosmom said:


> Just curious - what kind of treatment would that be ..
> I think once they are over the stress of the long flight and a new enviornment things will improve ..
> They have a period of adjustment and not everything may be perceived perfection in the begiinning .


Sorry I haven't replied, my mother is in from TX and it has been so far a great visit

As far as the puppies, their coats are dry and brittle, some of it due to nutrition some due to running around in dirt, gravel, and weeds without getting regular baths.
So now they will be getting regular baths, (along with an Oil Treatment that they have already received) and I have started them on a better food along with a food supplement that I would never do without called "Show Stopper".

Just in the week that I have had them they are starting to already show a slight improvement (with weight & coats), though we still have a ways to go.
After things settle down here I will retake pictures so everyone can see them, they are doing really good and both are getting settled quit well. They are no longer afraid to go and explore new things or new places. In fact they now think that they are the big guard dogs around here :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's good news that they are settling in quite well in there new home.Maybe I will try an oil treatment on my guy.....guess it couldn't hurt.His hair breaks off easily from playing.

Thanks Heather!:hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jane said:


> I have just the treatment for Quincy...lots of hugs, kisses and belly rubs! Please send him over to me, Julie!!  He'll love the California sun.
> 
> Have you tried a hot oil treatment? I've done a few on Lincoln when his coat gets dry in the winter...


What kind of oil treatment do you use?Like people treatment?VO5?ound:that doesn't sound right does it?ound:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Beautiful puppies, love the pictures!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Julie said:


> What kind of oil treatment do you use?Like people treatment?VO5?ound:that doesn't sound right does it?ound:


There is actually a Hot Oil for dogs. I believe you can get it from Pet Edge. There is like three parts to it.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I have to say...I tired the distilled water with the coat handlers conditoner...and WOW...all three are so soft.... I'm sold on that idea.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh cool-----thanks Heather.....next time I get an order together I'll have to get some and try it.I hope it'll give Quince a stronger coat..but I'm open for any improvement:biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie said:


> What kind of oil treatment do you use?Like people treatment?VO5?ound:that doesn't sound right does it?ound:


Actually, yes, VO5 or other human brands! No joke! :biggrin1: A Hav breeder-friend told me about it for dry skin and dry hair. It is an alternative to "keeping them in oil" like they do with showdogs - I couldn't stand the thought of an oily dog running around the house.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This thread is so weird. I just gave myself a hot oil treatment. Due to some meds, my hair is very dry. Anyway, I was thinking this would be good for the dogs, especially now that the heat is on and the air in the house is so dry. Then I read this thread - it's like you all were reading my mind. :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

How funny, Michele. Actually, I just noticed my hair looks awfully dry and strawlike. I've been concentrating so much on Lincoln and Scout's coats that I've neglected my own!! :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It worked on my hair, you should give it a try. I am going to use it on Kodi. He's due for a bath.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Riley's is also getting an oil treatment this weekend. I did a few last year in the winter and wow what a difference.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leann, did you use dog or people oil treatment?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

The first time I had a groomer do it and he came back a little greasy but they told me it would soak into his coat within a day and boy did he feel wonderful. It cost me $80.00 so the second time I decided to try VO5, I too have heard someone used it, it was not as good as the groomers but it did help. I am doing the VO5 again myself this weekend, I will probably have the groomer do it again the beginning of the year when winter is in full bloom yuk.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you just use 1 tube of VO5?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

For Lincoln, because he is SO large and puffy, I used more.

At Target, I found V05 in a larger "bottle" that was about 2 oz (?) I think. I used the whole thing on him. 

For Quincy, 1 tube will probably be sufficient. Just concentrate on the driest areas of his coat and skin 

Leeann, what product did your groomer use? Was it an oil that was added to the bath? It sounds like you got really good results with it.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thought I would show how these guys have changed in the three weeks that we have had them.
the first picture is of Fidorka the night we got home with her, the second one is Falco the first night. 
The third is of Falco a couple of days ago and the fourth one was taken tonight of Fidorka


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Heather, they are both really growing up! Fidorka's still my favorite, though. I love her "painted on" face and the white tail tip that look like it painted her face in white.


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Heather, they are both beautiful!!! Where are you in Nevada?


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow 
They look fantastic . Adorable faces !


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

They are so cute!I can not believe how they have changed.You did a great job with them........that's what some love and attention can do huh?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, what a difference. Their coats are coming in nicely.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They really are growing up fast and you do a great job on the hair Heather. I didn't notice the white tip on the tail before and it is adorable!

Amanda


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Gee they look so much nicer already! Bravo!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I missed this thread, sorry. Heather they are changing nicely. Has their color changed too, it looked like it had in the more recent pics?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Gorgeous pups! I love the pieds!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow! They are looking so nice and the coats look amazing too. Very cute furkids!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm sorry, I forgot my thread hear and I never checked back to reply or answer questions



Carol said:


> Heather, they are both beautiful!!! Where are you in Nevada?


Carol, Thank you, I am located in northern NV in a small town called Winnemucca



Lina said:


> Heather, they are both really growing up! Fidorka's still my favorite, though. I love her "painted on" face and the white tail tip that look like it painted her face in white.


Lina, Thank you, her white does make her stand out more and even more so now that she is gaining more hair



Julie said:


> They are so cute!I can not believe how they have changed.You did a great job with them........that's what some love and attention can do huh?


Julie, Yes love and attention and good nutrition and regular baths :bathbaby::biggrin1:



irnfit said:


> Wow, what a difference. Their coats are coming in nicely.





ama0722 said:


> They really are growing up fast and you do a great job on the hair Heather. I didn't notice the white tip on the tail before and it is adorable!
> 
> Amanda





good buddy said:


> Gee they look so much nicer already! Bravo!


Thank you for you wonderful comments, I didn't realize just how much better their coats were either until we redid the pictures hoto:



Kathy said:


> I missed this thread, sorry. Heather they are changing nicely. Has their color changed too, it looked like it had in the more recent pics?


That's okay Kathy, I'm a little slow on my own thread:brick: thank you for looking though.
No their color hasn't changed just that the first pictures of them we took outside and it was starting to get dark so I think that is why they look a little blacker than the updated ones.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Gorgeous pups! I love the pieds!


Thanks Jeanne, I love the pieds too, but these guys really aren't pieds I wish they were though, but we love them the way they are.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Wow! They are looking so nice and the coats look amazing too. Very cute furkids!


Thank you Poornima, I sure love your Benji & Lizzie too. I got to meet them when they were staying at their Aunt Elaine'seace: they both are such sweethearts.:wink:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> Thanks Jeanne, I love the pieds too, but these guys really aren't pieds I wish they were though, but we love them the way they are.


Oops! My bad!! I had thought those little "tuxedo" dogs with the white feet and tail tip were pieds. What exactly is a pied?


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

I have a question. Did they change color since you first received them? From the first pictures they look sort of black now they have more brown in them.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Well if Fidorka had white around her neck I guess she would be considered a pied.

But they don't so they are just considered as Black with white trim


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Judy,
No they have not changed color they have had brown tips probably due to them being outside in the sun everyday before we got them. Everything that is growing out since we got them is very black


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

What adorable babies!~!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> Well if Fidorka had white around her neck I guess she would be considered a pied.
> 
> But they don't so they are just considered as Black with white trim


O.K., so the white must go around the neck. Thanks! Learn something new everyday!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you Catherine


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> O.K., so the white must go around the neck. Thanks! Learn something new everyday!


Hey life wouldn't be fun now if we couldn't learn something new everyday :becky:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Heather, they are beautiful. Keep those photos coming.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

yes!!! lotsa pix!!!!!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

So??? Where are more pics of your two cutiepies??


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

marjrc said:


> So??? Where are more pics of your two cutiepies??


Here ya go Marj:biggrin1 more pix just for you. 
They are now 5 1/2 months old and we have had them for 5 weeks now, they are both growing hair like crazy. Falco has so much that he took close to an hour to groom. I think he is going to be a nightmare to groom when he gets all of his coat. But that is ok I think it is so pretty. Fidorka is now turning a blue color, but I think Falco will stay black as everything underneath that brown tinge is very black.

The three with the most white is Fidorka and the other two are of course Falco.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They're very pretty pups!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Heather, thank you! I see what you mean about Falco's coat. He's beautiful! It's similar to Ricky's, though he has a curl to it. It's so thick, that my hands hurt combing him when his hair is longer. I don't think I could keep him in a long coat, though I tried!  

Those are cute pics of the two. Fidorka's color is pretty and she has a very sweet face.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Heather,

Thanks for the pics, the pups are just adorable. The girl is really pretty, but I just love the boy!!! I am crazy about profuse coats, lots of hair...yes I am a glutton for punishment.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay whenever anyone says blue I couldn't see the difference but I really can when they are next to each other. His coat does look really really plush. Looks like you are gonna have to use a poodle comb!

Amanda


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> yes!!! lotsa pix!!!!!!!!


Speaking of lots of pictures...... LOL Wow, Austin is going to be a year old tomorrow! Give him a kiss from us (and take pictures) hoto:hoto:


----------

